

Skype and Silver Lake: VC vs PE culture - habitatforus
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/07/05/in-silicon-valley-a-culture-clash-sullies-a-romance/
A perspective I found useful for understanding the Skype debacle.
======
habitatforus
I've been reading a lot about the Skype debacle. Reading this article was the
first time I felt like the argument got beyond the big guys being greedy.

